

Mercurial 1.6 released - jsrn
http://www.selenic.com/pipermail/mercurial/2010-July/033445.html

======
i386
Biggest feature I miss from Mercurial is shallow cloning. Not for speed but
purely disk space reasons.

If you have a lot of nodes in your build farm like we do you start hitting a
point where you can't put any more cheap disks into your servers.

------
jeckyl
I had really hoped that the subrepo things would be more integrated into the
hole process.

